# Generals for Daemons



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

What character would make a good general in a 4 god army? I am putting the army together and I am only missing five units to claim to have every unit available for a 4 god army. I am having trouble deciding a general. I want to stay within the fluff kind of. Any help on this topic would be appreciated.:victory:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want to stay with the fluff you will never have all 4 gods working together.

I use SkullTaker as my general for most games, hes effective and strong.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

you could make your own character, but give him the profile of a legal character.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

in my opinion, 3 gods working together is best, as 4 is like 4 small armies in one. but that is just me.
any way, nurgle will make a good genural as he is hard to kill, which is what you want from your leader. let the others kill stuff, the generals job is to not be killed, so that he can pass his leadership onto everyone else. are you using greater deamons? if so, stay away from using bloodthirsters as generals, as they either a)die early or b) fly towards the enemy as fast as possible leaving everyone else in there wake, usaly outside the 12" leadership range.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I use my LoC as my General, but a GUO is probably the best idea. I learned the hard way on that one LOL That blob of puss is effective for sticking around and fighting it out.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Which general to use is based on what you need in the army. I'd personally go for a GD, and any of the 4 will do nicely, the DP is sadly not worth his weight:no:

Bloodthirsters and Keepers of Secret are fast heavy-hitters that can be tooled a bit for diffrent aproaches. The KoS can help your magic out and run on foot(albeit damn fast) whilst the BT flies and can become a better character-killer.
The Great Unclean One is by far the slowest one of them, but he is by far the hardest to kill too. GUO's can be made excelent hero/monsterkillers but will have a fairly hard time against big blocks.
Lord of Changes are flying magical gunplatforms. The least CC capable of the GDs, but still hard as nails for fast cav/skirmishers or the like.

Greater Daemons both make really good central pieces for the army, and great generals, I'd say its not worth not having one in the army:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> If you want to stay with the fluff you will never have all 4 gods working together.
> 
> I use SkullTaker as my general for most games, hes effective and strong.


Never ever. I mean, what were Games Workshop thinking when the created Archaon? Oh wait a sec.

If you want a tough General that can put his 'weight' out in combat, then the GUO is a good choice - tough as a brick shithouse, to be honest.

Alternatively for dominance in Magic, a LOC works well.

If you just want a killy General, then the Thirster or KoS does the job, reasonably well ;D


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I go with the skulltaker because he won't out run your main battle line and he's hard to kill at a low points battle and overlooked in a big battle


----------

